# Hummers Moving Through



## eucman (Jan 24, 2009)

Some really fat hummers hitting the feeder this past week. They are spread out throughout the yard: some on the seven son flower, some on the jewel weed that is finishing its bloom. I've also been seeing more monarchs this year.

The National Weather Service website shows a big frost warning area to our west. I imagine as it moves this way that will be the last of the hummers and butterflies.


----------



## kingfisher 11 (Jan 26, 2000)

I figured they would be gone after these cold temps moved in. Not the case, I just saw a couple at the feeder just before dark. I find it funny how they still come in so late when most birds are roosting.


----------



## cedarlkDJ (Sep 2, 2002)

They are still here feeding and fattening up for the flight south. This little girl is funny. She stands vigil on the edge of one of my hangers and if another one comes in to 'her' spot......aerial fighter pilot dog fight!


----------



## eucman (Jan 24, 2009)

Very nice picture!


----------



## Oldgrandman (Nov 16, 2004)

Nice pic's Dennis. Still seem to have the same local birds hitting my feeder..... 

I only say that because they are hitting it often still. I wouldn't expect heavy traffic from pass-throughs.... Increased the sugar a bit for the trip South. But I'm gonna miss them when they are no longer here!


----------



## cedarlkDJ (Sep 2, 2002)

Thanks Mark. She doesn't seem to mind me. Probably because she knows I'm the one that fills the feeders. I sweeten it up this time of year too for their journey and when they come back in the spring. Weather is suppose to be nice this week. I'll give them a couple of more weeks, even though the flowers are fading fast.
Here's another one......


----------



## Downriver Tackle (Dec 24, 2004)

Ours left over the last few days. Was down to one female yesterday and she didn't show up for breakfast today. Earliest departure I've ever seen. Get out the snow shovels! :yikes:


----------



## Oldgrandman (Nov 16, 2004)

Had a couple fighting at the feeder when I drove into my driveway this afternoon. As they split, one flew right at my window and at the last second, flew up and over. Thought it was going to fly right into my wnidshield!


----------



## kingfisher 11 (Jan 26, 2000)

I still have them here


----------



## cedarlkDJ (Sep 2, 2002)

I guess the hummers are done. Except my little girl in the morning before these guys wake up......


----------



## Ranger Ray (Mar 2, 2003)

Still have several visiting.


----------



## eucman (Jan 24, 2009)

cedarlkDJ said:


> I guess the hummers are done. Except my little girl in the morning before these guys wake up......


WoW! You must have a healthy active hive near by.


----------



## EdB (Feb 28, 2002)

Still got them here in south central Mi.


----------



## Zofchak (Jan 10, 2003)

I have not seen one here in Oakland County for a few days now.


----------



## Buddwiser (Dec 14, 2003)

Still have at least one female at the feeder. I haven't seen the male in a couple of weeks.


----------



## kingfisher 11 (Jan 26, 2000)

Last night was the first time I did not see any in Saginaw County. I was not home long but normally I see at least one every few minutes. They may have moved on in my area.


----------



## kingfisher 11 (Jan 26, 2000)

Still have them around. Got one on the feeder right now. They sure stick around late in the evenings.


----------



## EdB (Feb 28, 2002)

Saw none Tuesday, 1 yesterday, none today.


----------



## EdB (Feb 28, 2002)

Still a few around or perhaps moving through, saw one yesterday and again this morning.


----------



## MRocks (Aug 31, 2007)

They're still hot and heavy in St. Joe. Stay away winter!!!


----------



## Downriver Tackle (Dec 24, 2004)

Father in law around the I-75/69 area says all his hummers still there. 

Pretty much all our migratory birds are gone now in this area around me.


----------



## Oldgrandman (Nov 16, 2004)

Vanished, from here in NW Grand Rapids now. Probably some pass throughs but they are not stopping by my feeder...at least I ain't seeing them.

SE YA NEXT SPRING!!!


----------



## EdB (Feb 28, 2002)

Had seen any in a week. I pulled one feeder, still had 2 up. I stopped home for lunch yesterday and saw one, then we saw one again after work. I guess I'll leave the feeders up through this weekend.


----------



## kingfisher 11 (Jan 26, 2000)

Our last pair must of left, saw them Monday and have not seen any since. I was shocked they were still around.


----------



## Ladygill (Dec 28, 2002)

Wonderful photos you have shared. My last female left over two weeks ago.


----------



## cedarlkDJ (Sep 2, 2002)

They left here. I took the feeders down to send them on their way south. I know it's early but, put one out just to see. A couple of goldfinch's stopped in to check it out in the wind.......


----------

